# Pieds'



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

G'day was just wondering as my loft paperwork was a little sloppy while fostering  but if I have a pair of pieds they'll only throw pieds is that correct as I've fostered a pair of reds a pr of blue checks and a pair of pr pieds figured I'll remember whose is who when they feather up


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

not always... I bred solid coloured birds out of pied pairs...


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

It is always difficult with pied birds, since it depends on which pied genes are involved. I have bred pied birds from blues without white and blue bars from pied parents. 

Maybe you could figure out parentage from other genes, like pattern and color. Let us know what the parents were, and what the babies are, and maybe we could reason it out.

Next time, it would probably be easier to keep better records ;-)


----------

